

Upvote count was the "must read" buoy that helped me navigate HN - alain94040

A high upvote count meant that the comment was a "must read". It was my light that allowed me to navigate HN. And now it's gone :-(<p>Please bring it back.<p>Please.
======
pjscott
It would also be possible to bring back the red dot, on high-voted comments.
Perhaps the dot can be made bigger as the vote count increases. That would act
as a pretty effective must-read signal, I think, without compromising any of
the goals of hiding upvote count.

------
nametoremember
There's a serious amount of moaning about this subject. I don't think it helps
to fill up HN with these topics.

------
zoowar
Is there a post that lists the reason for the change?

~~~
wewyor
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2434333>

